# Butler Island Slam!



## grunter (Jan 9, 2010)

had a great hunt on butler island this mornin. lots of birds and trigger time. if ya'll havent been down, you need too! i've never had birds work that good and decoy so easy! as you can see we came out with a strap full of birds and couldnt be happier! highly recommend wakin up at 3am and gettin there early to get the best blind.


----------



## Quackhead34 (Jan 9, 2010)

Classic!!! Great shootin!


----------



## kscoggins (Jan 9, 2010)

she's got legs......................


----------



## mcarge (Jan 9, 2010)

Awesome day on the Island. How did Red care for the frogs with wings?


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Jan 9, 2010)

nice water chickens


----------



## grunter (Jan 9, 2010)

dont hate, there's a duck in there......actually its a merganser. atleast we shot that one flyin. fyi, im only responsible for 2 of the 8 birds. either way, we were high blind!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jan 10, 2010)

That's about all that's left to shoot out there..lol


----------



## chundafied (Jan 10, 2010)

Had a buddy drawn for this weekend.
Got the reports and elected not to go.


----------



## oscar (Jan 10, 2010)

:WWWWWOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWW can i come down from ark. to hunt these with you


----------



## ahm42 (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't understand the comedy in shooting something that you are not going to eat. Please help me understand. Hey  Grunter, thanks for giving us hunters a good name!


----------



## chase870 (Jan 10, 2010)

ahm42 said:


> I don't understand the comedy in shooting something that you are not going to eat. Please help me understand. Hey  Grunter, thanks for giving us hunters a good name!



Better keep an eye on ADDICTED2HUNTIN he is fixin to start that whole "crow trash can thing again" I seen it in his eye the other day


----------



## ahm42 (Jan 10, 2010)

Dont get me wrong I love hunting as much as anyone on this board but when it comes to unethical hunting practices I have a problem. Every year I see people killing coots and cormorants. I just dont understand it.


----------



## 2bbshot (Jan 10, 2010)

ahm42 said:


> Dont get me wrong I love hunting as much as anyone on this board but when it comes to unethical hunting practices I have a problem. Every year I see people killing coots and cormorants. I just dont understand it.



If someone kills a cormorant they are breaking the law first and foremost but its perfectly legal to shoot coots and why do you assume that people dont eat coots? I can assure you that if you will eat a ringneck or bluebill you will eat a coot and if I cooked all three for you I promise you couldnt tell one from the other and coots are the easiest bird to clean there is. If you step on their feet and grab them by the wings and pull, the breast will come right out clean as a whistle and all you have to do is snip off the wings and de-bone the breast.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 10, 2010)

ahm42 said:


> Dont get me wrong I love hunting as much as anyone on this board but when it comes to unethical hunting practices I have a problem. Every year I see people killing coots and cormorants. I just dont understand it.



oh lord here we go again, its so unetical to kill something that you aint gonna eat......let me guess you have NEVER killed anything you weren't going to eat.....think about how many other birds this fellow saved by shooting these nasty things, because they do feed on eggs of other birds, just the same as the crow!!!!!


----------



## oscar (Jan 10, 2010)

ahm42 said:


> I don't understand the comedy in shooting something that you are not going to eat. Please help me understand. Hey  Grunter, thanks for giving us hunters a good name!



i bet you wont eat a coot


----------



## Golden BB (Jan 10, 2010)

ahm42 said:


> I don't understand the comedy in shooting something that you are not going to eat. Please help me understand. Hey  Grunter, thanks for giving us hunters a good name!



Who said anything about comedy ? And by the way, he's a killer, not a hunter.  There is a difference.  One day you'll realize what i'm talking about.


----------



## PaulD (Jan 10, 2010)

I have killed a few possums over the year. I cook them just like coot, it's awesome over rice!


----------



## Golden BB (Jan 10, 2010)

PaulD said:


> I have killed a few possums over the year. I cook them just like coot, it's awesome over rice!




Funny thing is, he's serious.


----------



## grunter (Jan 10, 2010)

i just got that killer instinct. and fried coot legs are delicious!


----------



## ahm42 (Jan 10, 2010)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> oh lord here we go again, its so unetical to kill something that you aint gonna eat......let me guess you have NEVER killed anything you weren't going to eat.....think about how many other birds this fellow saved by shooting these nasty things, because they do feed on eggs of other birds, just the same as the crow!!!!!



wow...the ignorance on this board is amazing. First learn to spell. Second tell us all how we can help control all of earth's ecosystem.


----------



## Golden BB (Jan 10, 2010)

ahm42 said:


> wow...the ignorance on this board is amazing...



And you are leading the way.


----------



## PaulD (Jan 10, 2010)

I killed a bottle of Johnny Walker this week.....Never had any intent on eating it either. 

Coot gumbo is the bomb though!


----------



## MarkandCommit (Jan 10, 2010)

Ahm42 have you ever been duck hunting before? Do you know how many coots there are? I think you have better things to worry about than what other people are doing. As long as your doing what you think is ethical, that's all your suppose to be worried about. Otherwise quit being a woman and complaining.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 10, 2010)

PaulD said:


> I killed a bottle of Johnny Walker this week.....Never had any intent on eating it either.
> 
> Coot gumbo is the bomb though!



I was thinking Coot gizzard gumbo. There ain't too much on this world that tastes as good as that....


----------



## mcarge (Jan 10, 2010)

I have hunted with grunter before and am willing to bet that he probably ate those coots like sushi!

Wow...who cares what he shot as long as he was within the legal limits and more importantly ..had fun. Seriously?


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 10, 2010)

ahm42 said:


> wow...the ignorance on this board is amazing. First learn to spell. Second tell us all how we can help control all of earth's ecosystem.



well i feel better when i try and do my part, let me guess you do not shoot any yotes either because its not ETHICAL to shoot them and not eat them???  or would you rather me spell out COYOTE for you Mr. Professor???  if you dont like the ignorance on this board, you can take it and stick up your .......... i will shoot what ever i want and when ever i want as long as it is LEGAL to kill!!!


oh and by the way grunter good job on the coot slaying!!!!


----------



## JDAWG (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow...who cares what he shot as long as he was within the legal limits and more importantly ..had fun. Seriously?[/QUOTE]

I agree X10  sums it up right there


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jan 10, 2010)

When a coot is killed 8 pintails are saved.....


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 10, 2010)

MarkandCommit said:


> Ahm42 have you ever been duck hunting before? Do you know how many coots there are? I think you have better things to worry about than what other people are doing. As long as your doing what you think is ethical, that's all your suppose to be worried about. Otherwise quit being a woman and complaining.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

seriously, though, next time bring a shovel, now thats giving a coot a fighting chance...kinda..


----------



## MarkandCommit (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh GSURugger, The lanyard is bad to the bone! It has been put to good use!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 11, 2010)

MarkandCommit said:


> Oh GSURugger, The lanyard is bad to the bone! It has been put to good use!!



x2


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 11, 2010)

MarkandCommit said:


> Oh GSURugger, The lanyard is bad to the bone! It has been put to good use!!



glad to hear man, i think i'm gonna make a coot lasso next, try to make it even more ethical...


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 11, 2010)

I have been asked not to call anyone an idiot.  This thread makes this a difficult and arduous task.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 11, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> I have been asked not to call anyone an idiot.  This thread makes this a difficult and arduous task.



lol...sometimes it takes allot of restraint


----------



## g24dawggone (Jan 11, 2010)

You should have shot Juliette this weekend the ash pond froze up and redheads looked like robins migratin south... Shot 10 boxes shells and picked up 4 ducks not to bad huh


----------



## cmk07c (Jan 11, 2010)

*Ringneck*



2bbshot said:


> If someone kills a cormorant they are breaking the law first and foremost but its perfectly legal to shoot coots and why do you assume that people dont eat coots? I can assure you that if you will eat a ringneck or bluebill you will eat a coot and if I cooked all three for you I promise you couldnt tell one from the other and coots are the easiest bird to clean there is. If you step on their feet and grab them by the wings and pull, the breast will come right out clean as a whistle and all you have to do is snip off the wings and de-bone the breast.



Ringnecks aren't bad eating..... Your crazy if you put those in the same class as a coot.


----------



## Golden BB (Jan 12, 2010)

Coots are way better.


----------



## Inspector (Jan 12, 2010)

Seriously, are coots edible?   I read in a magazine, I think DU magazine, where a guy was talking about ending their hunt in Louisiana or somewhere with a big supper of coot gumbo.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 12, 2010)

well boot leather is edible but...


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jan 12, 2010)

*Congrats! Hope you had fun!*

I really think some of you key board heros and "ethical" hunters need to lay off. It was legal, I assume he bought a license. I'm glad he was hunting period. 
I get tired of you moral police dumping on a guy who was showing off a little duck hunting success. So you would not shoot a coot, that does not make you better or more ethical. It makes you a rock chunker. Get a book and read it and stop being professional critics of people that are on your side.
PEACE!


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 12, 2010)

BIGRNYRS said:


> I really think some of you key board heros and "ethical" hunters need to lay off. It was legal, I assume he bought a license. I'm glad he was hunting period.
> I get tired of you moral police dumping on a guy who was showing off a little duck hunting success. So you would not shoot a coot, that does not make you better or more ethical. It makes you a rock chunker. Get a book and read it and stop being professional critics of people that are on your side.
> PEACE!


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 13, 2010)

me and a buddy will be headin to Butler this weekend.. HOpefully we will put the trigger on something besides coots...


----------



## HuntNTails (Jan 28, 2010)

At least he's shooting, it's better than what we did last year over there. Two different Saturdays and 1 teal. We would have shot em too.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 30, 2010)

look at the bald eagle report from dnr this year..... many have died because of a coot..... they carry some kinda disease that kills eagles..... numbers are wayyyy down from the past couple of years....  i think they need to be killed!


----------

